# Weird Thoughts



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been having lately that takes it to the next level. If isolation and not having a social life is not bad enough, then wearing an actual mask is just weird. Just bought a Vega- Street Fighter mask yesterday for different reasons, I like the character, I want to get to wear the character's mask, and I want to hide my face. I don't like looking at it, acne scars that can't be fixed. It's like I am forever cursed. A mask can hide this, a mask can show how I feel about my face. I'm not going to wear it in public, DUH, but in the house I am. I don't like people looking at my face, it makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

BloodAndBullets said:


> Not odd i have masks, i have a ninja one and 2 skull ones and some halloween ones. (but i love masks) A Vega mask sounds awesome.


do you wear them in the house in front of other people when it's not Halloween? do you wear them cause you feel ugly?


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I've been having lately that takes it to the next level. If isolation and not having a social life is not bad enough, then wearing an actual mask is just weird. Just bought a Vega- Street Fighter mask yesterday for different reasons, I like the character, I want to get to wear the character's mask, and I want to hide my face. I don't like looking at it, acne scars that can't be fixed. It's like I am forever cursed. A mask can hide this, a mask can show how I feel about my face. I'm not going to wear it in public, DUH, but in the house I am. I don't like people looking at my face, it makes me feel uncomfortable.


Quite honestly, I always found you very attractive.


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sierpinski said:


> Quite honestly, I always found you very attractive.


Awwwww :heart


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You're joking,right? You're not REALLY going to wear it in the house around your family?? Sometimes I think maybe you just throw random stuff out there to see what responses you get.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I like those old hockey masks from the 70s'.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Nobody is looking at the acne scars on your face bro, and if they are **** them. I have chicken pock scars on my forehead and am loosing my hair. Girls still find me attractive. All of this is in your head, and deep down you know that. If you have to say I'm a good person that people respect and like and looks don't matter one bit in the big scheme of things. Say in throughout the day. IMO wearing the masc is going to do way more damage than good. You CAN get through this. It's just a slump. 

Again. It's all in your head. We all see a good looking guy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nobody is paying attention to scars like that. Everybody has them anyway.

I still have acne and I am 37!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

benzo looser said:


> Nobody is looking at the acne scars on your face bro, and if they are **** them. I have chicken pock scars on my forehead and am loosing my hair. Girls still find me attractive. All of this is in your head, and deep down you know that. If you have to say I'm a good person that people respect and like and looks don't matter one bit in the big scheme of things. Say in throughout the day. IMO wearing the masc is going to do way more damage than good. You CAN get through this. It's just a slump.
> 
> Again. It's all in your head. We all see a good looking guy.


It's not all in my head. It's real. I don't feel like I have acne scars because people look at me normal if I'm having conversations with them which are mostly forced by them. Only until I see someone with those same scars I then realize how bad it really is because it's hard for me to look at people who have that same condition I do. I look at other people's faces and they don't have those scars. I'm not saying that everyone who walks around has perfect, healthy looking skin but at least they don't have holes on their faces. So then I will look at my pictures and in the mirror and that's when I realize more, "Man, I'm just like him. Man, he's just like me" or " Man, this is who I really am " Maybe they should come out with a nickname for me like "Scarface" or " Acne boy". So I just hate the fact that people look at my face like it's normal like they are trying to hold back how they truly feel about it so it wont make me concern. They should look at it with disgust. They should express how they truly feel about it than to try to normalize it. I kinda feel bad for them for being forced to look at my face. Even though I don't really think about it a lot, I think this is one of the main reasons why I always look down while walking. I would be more confidence if my face wasn't in this condition. Just by reading what I just wrote and now just looking at my face more closely in the mirror makes me realize that I really should be looking down more, I shouldn't be staring at a particular looking girl because I'm only embarrassing myself more and making myself look even more pathetic. It's 12am right now and now this is going to be in my head throughout the whole day. I'm just glad that I wasn't ever stupid enough to approach a good looking girl looking like this. I actually have these holes all over my nose too, I try not to look at it so I won't be reminded. Maybe I should every time I have unrealistic thoughts of having the confidence of approaching females I'm attracted to.

If it was socially acceptable to wear masks in public for those who suffer from acne scar conditions and other people did it then I would too. Maybe I created a good idea, create masks that match your own skin color and one that let's you see good without blocking any part of your vision and one that let's you breathe. People who have normal looking skin on their face are really lucky even though they never think about it much.


----------



## Leoismyfavcat (Aug 14, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I've been having lately that takes it to the next level. If isolation and not having a social life is not bad enough, then wearing an actual mask is just weird. Just bought a Vega- Street Fighter mask yesterday for different reasons, I like the character, I want to get to wear the character's mask, and I want to hide my face. I don't like looking at it, acne scars that can't be fixed. It's like I am forever cursed. A mask can hide this, a mask can show how I feel about my face. I'm not going to wear it in public, DUH, but in the house I am. I don't like people looking at my face, it makes me feel uncomfortable.


I am trying to understand why would you feel ugly? If that is a picture of yourself, let me tell you that you are a very good looking young man (this is coming from a 26 years old woman).

Anyhow, the thing is not how we look but actually how we feel about ourselves because growing up I always felt pretty and attractive. But after getting marry my self-steem started to go straight down to the point that I do not care about dressing or getting my hair and make up done like I did before.

If you can please seek good counseling, I am unable to do some due to economical reasons and I am unemployed which makes me feel worst.

I believe that we all are beautiful in and out and there is no reason to hide because NOBODY is perfect, therefore there is nothing there that should make you feel this way.

God luck and I hope the Lord will give you strength to go in the right direction.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Acne Boy, how are you feeling? LOL


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mobius, I thinky ou look fine and have nothing against you, but I wanna go to your house and slap you til you realize you aren't ugly and there is nothign wrong with you other than extreme insecurities and maybe some awkwardness sprinkled on top!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

benzo looser said:


> Hey Acne Boy, how are you feeling? LOL


I feel like popping a pimple but wait, I can't do that since I have so many holes on my face and pimples don't show up there, I guess Scarface would be more appropriate name for me, they should make a mask out of my face and use it in a horror movie or sell it for halloween


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Mobi, what will it take for you to believe that you are not ugly?


it's too late I already seen my face in the mirror and taken many close up pictures of how bad it is, it is what it is so it's better to try to hide it than to be proud of it


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it's too late I already seen my face in the mirror and taken many close up pictures of how bad it is, it is what it is so it's better to try to hide it than to be proud of it


I found what appears to be a huge acne scar on my left leg. What the hell. I usually have dry skin, so maybe I'm misidentifying what it is.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

You're an entertaining guy... Oz and Dexter are good shows man. The Irish guy Oriley was my favorite character.. Well, Beacher too.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

lilyamongthorns said:


> So the answer to my question would be... You'd believe it if you could look at yourself in the mirror and believe that you are not ugly.
> 
> Okay, next step, how can we get you to believe this? Who told you, you were ugly?
> 
> There are many girls on this forum that are saying you are good looking, even the guys. So, what do you say to that?


it's to make myself feel better about myself, that's all, someone could have half of their face eaten off by a tiger and people will say " oh I didn't notice" or " it's not that bad, you're not ugly" it's all about trying to make the person feel better about themselves


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> I've been having lately that takes it to the next level. If isolation and not having a social life is not bad enough, then wearing an actual mask is just weird. Just bought a Vega- Street Fighter mask yesterday for different reasons, I like the character, I want to get to wear the character's mask, and I want to hide my face. I don't like looking at it, acne scars that can't be fixed. It's like I am forever cursed. A mask can hide this, a mask can show how I feel about my face. I'm not going to wear it in public, DUH, but in the house I am. I don't like people looking at my face, it makes me feel uncomfortable.


ur face dont look that bad bro no ****


----------

